
Renault's cheap $8,000 electric car could be here within two years: CEO - jseliger
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/11/08/renault-8000-electric-car-2-years-carlos-ghosn-ceo-web-summit.html
======
jlg23
"price tag of around $8,000 after subsidies"

Unfortunately no word how much the subsidies are.

